# Can't seem to read users posts



## Gaz78 (Mar 15, 2017)

If I click on a users name and then try to search users posts it just comes up blank. Is this a general thing or just an issue on my android phone??

Gaz


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Not been working for a while now, admin and owners know


----------



## Gaz78 (Mar 15, 2017)

Ikon66 said:


> Not been working for a while now, admin and owners know


Oh okay thanks for that ikon!

Gaz


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A way round it at the moment is to search for the user with no keyword - that lists all the posts.


----------

